# HAM: Hog Annihilation Machine



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://www.wildlife-m-s.com/videos.html

I just watched a short video on a nature show that showed this machine in action. I wish I could have found that video, but could not. You can get the idea on the above link. Seems like every ranch in Texas needs a couple of these when and if they are approved. Poison is the only answer to get rid of these pests in the south.

L & O


----------

